# Pup doesn't whine to be let out at night?



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

Hello!

I have a ten week old mixed breed, Boston terrier x pug. His litter and mom were surrendered to a rescue at only a couple weeks old and was raised in a foster home with them. As far as we can tell, it hasn't had any adverse effects on his temperament. He seems normal in every way, and my vet was pleasantly surprised at his health.

The only potty training issue I'm having right now is that he doesn't whine in the crate at night to be let outside. I'll set out his schedule, if you have any suggestions, please let me know:

6am, wake up/outside right away
6:30, breakfast
7-7:30, outside potty & playtime
7:30 - 10, crate
10-11, neighbour comes by for potty/playtime
11-12, crate
12-12:30, I come home for lunch & potty
12:30-2, crate
2-3, neighbour comes back, potty & playtime
3-4:15, crate
4:15, potty break
4:15-6, playtime/training/as many potty breaks as needed
6, dinner
6-9, playtime/training/as many potty breaks as needed
9, potty then bedtime in crate
1:30, potty break (this is usually when I find a mess in the crate), back to bed
4:30, potty break, back to bed

Whew, I know that was a lot, but I wanted to be as detailed as I could. I've been adjusting the nighttime break times since we got him two weeks ago, and I'd say he's about 50/50 about going pee in the crate. The thing is, he doesn't whine to say he needs to go out. He's in the bedroom, so I would definitely hear him if he did. I guess it will just be trial and error until we figure out the best schedule for him? Will these accidents in the crate have a bad effect on him if I don't nip them in the bud right away? 

He's a small breed, about 5 pounds right now, so I understand that I'll have to go out at night with him for the first little while, just can't figure out when! He hasn't had a single daytime accident, which I'll attribute to my godsend of a neighbour.

Thank you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

At that age, he doesn't really know that he needs to go until just before he is going or when he is already peeing. Takes a bit of time to develop the bladder-to-brain connection for that. Also, some dogs just don't whine to be let out, they can have other "tells", such as just moving around a lot/squirming etc. 
My female dog Eva just licks her lips repeatedly and breathes harder through her noise when she needs to go out. My male dog Chester just stares really directly (eye contact), bows and finally will bark to be let out but there is a long stretch of stare downs first which is kind of hard to know about if one is asleep at the time 

If you're finding a mess at 1:30, then try shortening the time between the 9 pm break and the 1:30 break. He's going out pretty consistently every 2, max 3 hours for all the other times of the day so try instead of a 4.5 hour time between breaks, a 3.5 hour (10 pm to 1:30 or 9 pm to 12:30 for example) for a few nights. If he doesn't pee in the crate, it gives you a chance to reward him for peeing outside and avoid him getting in any bad habits in the crate. Then 4 hours, then 4.5 hours, then 5 hours (so, one break at night) and then 6-7 hours and then all night between breaks as he matures.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Puppies that age don't necessarily KNOW when they have to go out - until it's too late.

The last time I had a puppy to house-train (and she was a lot older than yours) it seems like I spent most of the night outside with her. In my pajamas. Often in the rain.

I don't recall her EVER alerting me at night. My older dog, who slept right outside the puppy crate, would sometimes let e know when it was time, and that was a huge help. But mostly, I got about about every 60-90 minutes and then spent 30-60 minutes outside. 

At the time, it seemed like forever, but it was over before I knew it.


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Yep! I agree with Shell. If he goes to bed at 9pm, you might need to take him out at 12 or even 11. Especially with him being so small and so young - his bladder is just small and he can't hold it for long at all (and everything with what Shell said about brain-to-bladder connection). I am a light sleeper so when we were potty training Kaya, anytime she moved for more than 2 seconds in her crate, I took her to potty. She never had an accident at night so I call it a success haha. 

Also, what size is his crate? It should only be big enough for him to stand up, turn around, and lay back down. The wire ones often come with dividers so that it can grow with your dog. Make sure you use a cleaner with enzymes in it (Nature's Miracle is good) so that it deters him from going in the same spot. It sounds like during the day he is getting a lot of potty breaks, which is good! Keep to a good schedule and taken him out frequently, making sure to cut off water an hour or so before bedtime. He is also still just a little baby so give it some time, he will learn


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you all! I think my critical thinking skills are down the drain thanks to my broken sleep  You are absolutely right, I guess I was getting skewed from reading that they can hold it longer when sleeping.

He has a full size crate, but I'm using the divider so it's small enough for him and clean up with Nature's Miracle. I'm going to do 9pm, 12am, 3am, and 6am tonight and see how that goes!

Thanks again!


----------



## teddybearmalshi (May 4, 2016)

Hi! Any update on your potty training? I have an 11 week old too, but he's still peeing in his crate and on the carpet  he's about 3.5 pounds, and he's a maltese/shihtzu


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi! Bowie has been doing great, we've got him on a tight schedule of potty breaks. He's not allowed to roam the apartment yet, so we set up our balcony with turf and made it into his play area. If he's not in the crate, he's out there or outside for a potty break. He does pee occasionally on the balcony, but we're not too stressed about it since he gets a lot of outside time with praise and treats for pottying there. No living room accidents because of this. Basically, we've accepted that during puppyhood we won't have time to lay on the couch! We're always on the balcony playing, training, etc. Just remember constant supervision or crate. How long does your pup stay in the crate? Ours is at most three hours in the daytime. I let him out twice in the night last week but have reduced to once a night this week and he's doing great! Also remember small dog = small bladder, and activity = pee!


----------



## teddybearmalshi (May 4, 2016)

Honestly, I just left him in the crate for 2 hours and went home to take him out, and he had ripped up the potty pad, peed in and outside the crate  i dont think he tries to hold it at all


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

teddybearmalshi said:


> Honestly, I just left him in the crate for 2 hours and went home to take him out, and he had ripped up the potty pad, peed in and outside the crate  i dont think he tries to hold it at all


At 11 weeks it's unlikely that he _can_ hold it.


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

I wonder if you could set up an expen with the pads on one side and the crate on the other? Maybe it would teach him there's a place to pee and a place to sleep? I'm pretty sure you can get pad holders that can stop them from chewing too!


----------



## teddybearmalshi (May 4, 2016)

RIght now I have his crate open to a box with a pee pad outside the crate, but he rarely hops out of the crate to go pee on the pad...so strange. He stays in the crate and pees then lays down. I took the towel out of his crate so hopefully he doesnt want to pee there as much. I might look into pad holders


----------



## teddybearmalshi (May 4, 2016)

cookieface said:


> At 11 weeks it's unlikely that he _can_ hold it.


Thanks, I guess i'm just feeling alot of pressure from other owners who say their malshis can hold it 4+ hours at 12 weeks


----------



## BowiesMum (Apr 27, 2016)

teddybearmalshi said:


> RIght now I have his crate open to a box with a pee pad outside the crate, but he rarely hops out of the crate to go pee on the pad...so strange. He stays in the crate and pees then lays down. I took the towel out of his crate so hopefully he doesnt want to pee there as much. I might look into pad holders


I think he still needs to be trained to use the pads. Do you pick him up and place him on the pad when you notice he is about to pee? To a little puppy, they don't look like much of anything other than something to chew.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

teddybearmalshi said:


> Thanks, I guess i'm just feeling alot of pressure from other owners who say their malshis can hold it 4+ hours at 12 weeks


First, you have a mixed breed dog- there is no breed standard, the characteristics of the individuals are going to vary quite a bit.

Second, comparing your dog to other dogs just serves for frustration. It doesn't matter how long -their- dogs can hold it, it matters how long -your- dog can hold it.


----------

